# Fluval Solenoid Add On



## rOCKETGAR (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey, for everyone that has a Fluval 88g. I just found a solenoid that works. Ive been search for a few days. But I found a good candidate off marinedepot.com 
Its called the "Replacement Solenoid" for 49.99 During installation I didnt have a 1/8npt to 1/8 npt fittings. But I used the 1/8 barb that the Fluval came with. Just had to chop off the hose barb flush with some pliers sanded down the remains with 80grit sandpaper. Also purchase the "Needle Valve" on M.D. Here are some pics. I hope this helps also gonna do a ebos to paintball fitting for the tank next week. Reminder if you do this modification. Turn up the stock pressure all the way and adjustments on the new needle valve. the flow should go in this order.

CO2 Source>REGULATOR>StockVavle(ON the Fully Open Position)(right side of the regulator)> SOLENOID SIDE A(from left side of regulator)> NEW NEEDLE VALVE(solenoid side B)(ADJUST TO YOUR OWN BBM)>BUBBLE COUNTER> REACTOR.
















The new needle vavle when adjusted to the full pressure load release by the solenoid,wont burst co2 in your aquarium if done in this order. because its is regulating flow at max pressure.


----------



## ThatPlecoDude (Feb 22, 2012)

I have been looking for somebody who was going to do this, you should definitly do an update on how you did the tank refitting.


----------



## rOCKETGAR (Feb 19, 2012)

Ill post some pictures up! its pretty easy. took me less then 10mins. but worth the investment. i dont have time to turn on and off my co2 system. im also gonna do a ebos 88g to 24oz ball adapter conversion.


----------

